
Debugging Your Startup - kmax12
https://www.atrium.co/blog/debugging-your-startup/
======
srameshc
There is so much truth in what Justin Kan said. A CEO at an early stage
startup has to worry about so many things and each worry feels arising from a
different unconnected problem. But this article boils down the most common
causes of it. I would bookmark it and read it often as a reminder.

------
jamalrashid
Justin has been on a phenomenal run of sharing valuable insights (personal,
professional, entrepreneurial). Very grateful!

------
alecco
Funny, I got a database error on that page. It went away on refresh.

~~~
sid-
Maybe you should have debugged that :)

~~~
the_common_man
He tried to. Case now closed as works for me/not reproducible.

------
taytus
The word "shit" is used at least three times in that article.

Why would anyone listen to advise from someone who cannot communicate ideas
without using curse words?

Once, it's OK. Three is just too much for me.

~~~
cylon13
What is it about using the word "shit" that makes the article's contents not
worth parsing to you? The tone of the article is very casual, and in casual
English dialogue plenty of very intelligent people say "curse words" all the
time. It sounds like you have a less than friendly bias towards people for
little more than a variation in dialect.

~~~
taytus
One shit is ok, one fuck is ok. The abuse of these words doesn't make sense to
me.

English is my second language and even I could use other words to express a
similar sentiment.

~~~
dheera
Separate observation but in my experience people who speak English as a second
language tend to speak much more properly, and use curse words _much_ less
than native speakers.

~~~
helloindia
Personal experience here. I've observed that non-native english speakers say
"shit" more often than the equivalent word in their own language.

